# Safety Gardrails



## benvs7 (Jun 8, 2021)

Has anyone ever used guardrails on shingled roofs? We are currently tying off but just got fined because one of our workers took their fall protection off. Was wondering if anyone had experience with Acro Building Systems guardrails? Thanks in advance!


----------

